# [SOLVED] 1996 Chevrolet K1500 Fuel problems



## johnboy27 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys, how's it going?
I have a 1996 Chevrolet K1500 WT. It has the 4.3 Vortec engine in it. For about the last year I have been burning up fuel pump relays. I have been stranded on the side of the road too many times here lately. 
The fuel pump was replaced about 3 years ago. 
About 8 months ago I removed the ground from the chassis and cleaned it up and reattached it to the frame. I have not had a problem until last week. I ran my tank close to empty and filled it back up. The next day the track died on me on the way to work. After it sat for about 20 minutes it started back up and ran fine. Later that day it would start and then shut off over and over. Then it would not start again. About 20 minutes later it started up and ran for about 2 miles and cut off again. I got under the truck and unplugged the connector and kicked the bottom of the tank because the fuel pump was not coming on. It started and ran fine all the way home. 
Now I don't know what to do with it. Should I replace the fuel pump? 

I greatly appreciate the help.

Thanks

John


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 1996 Chevrolet K1500 Fuel problems*

Hi johnboy

Replacing the pump is a good place to start because the pump may have picked up sediment from the bottom of the tank. After you replace the pump, double check the ground connection in and around the sending unit for corrosion and broken wires.


----------



## johnboy27 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: 1996 Chevrolet K1500 Fuel problems*

I replaced the fuel pump and I am still having the same problem. The truck started up fine and ran about 20 minutes and then died on me. Fuel pump relay was very hot.

Repair place said it might be the relay box under the hood. It looks like one of the pins that the fuel pump relay slides into might not be making good contact. Actually the fuel pump relay does not fit any where near as tight as the other relays.


----------



## johnboy27 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: 1996 Chevrolet K1500 Fuel problems*

Replaced the Oil Presure switch and that fixed the problem.


----------

